# Help find good speaker wire



## khachai44

help find good speaker wire
is it make big Difference in sound quality 

my setup is for songs i only have 2 speakers in small room 

help get me good cables from amazon not more than 25 $


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Great stuff right here.
https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_49558_NVX-XWS1675.html
If just in a small room these will do for rca cables.
https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_38844_Stinger-SI126.html

Most of us don't fall for the "wires sound different" koolaid. The ones that do will argue with a fence post about it. As long as speaker wire is of minimum gauge for the power going through it and rca cables are at least decently built and don't cause any passive filtering through faulty design you won't have any problems. In my vehicle I run the NVX wire above, a couple Stinger 2000's, a couple Stinger 4000's, a couple Soundquest (Stinger's low end) y-adapters, and a couple Radio Shack cables. Works fine!


----------



## Bayboy

Stranded zipcord from your local hardware store.


----------



## EstBndNDown

I can personally recommend Blue Jeans Cable. They are not the cheapest, but they are not expensive. If you can afford it, have them weld the connectors for you: it seals out the potential for oxidization.
Speaker Cable at Blue Jeans Cable

I use their products with my $70K system.

Since you're indicating a $25 budget, expensive cables are not on the table. But I caution you about advizors who insist only they are right and those who disagree must only be doing so because of a lack of intelligence.


----------



## Triticum Agricolam

OFC cable from Monoprice is what I use.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2747


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Triticum Agricolam said:


> OFC cable from Monoprice is what I use.
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2747


I was about to buy that stuff in 16g until a few people told me that it corrodes like crazy over time. These are people that I trust and also had personal experience with it. Then again if you don't live in a really humid area like all of the dirty south it might be just fine.


----------



## Porsche

gotta love these topics.


----------



## SQLnovice

I've used the monoprice wires in the past with no issues, but I only had it installed for about a year. I think if you are on a budget, this is a great option. Only think I didn't like is the stiffness. I've used NVX from sonic. I really like these because of how flexible they are but they are more expensive. I would like to try the knukonceptz Kord Ultra Flex 16 Gauge for my next install just because the jacket seems to be a little bit thinner and will make it easy to run. 
I think for home audio, the monoprice ofc will be great or any other ofc's. 

I usually sprinkle my equipment/wires with some Indian spices for a little added sq. Saffron is the best. Just kidding.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Bayboy said:


> Stranded zipcord from your local hardware store.


This right here.

What is the oldest electrical appliance you have in your house? Does it still work? Yes? Does it use fancy oxygen-free high-strand count cryogenic-treated single-crystal copper wire? Is the wire corroded and green and broken? No? But it still works, right?

Save yourself a ton of headache, go down to your local hardware store, and ask for some zip cord. Done and done.


----------



## Victor_inox

Local zip cord cost more than this 60' FT LOW PROFILE HYPER-S HOME THEATER ESOTERIC AUDIO SPEAKER WIRE
make him an offer, he was really reasonable before.
or this Hifi ESOTERIC Copper DIY Speaker Cable Wire High Performance 12AWG low profile | eBay


----------



## Triticum Agricolam

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was about to buy that stuff in 16g until a few people told me that it corrodes like crazy over time. These are people that I trust and also had personal experience with it. Then again if you don't live in a really humid area like all of the dirty south it might be just fine.


I've never had an issue with it, but I live in a pretty dry climate. 

If corrosion is a concern you should probably looking for tinned OFC.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Triticum Agricolam said:


> I've never had an issue with it, but I live in a pretty dry climate.
> 
> If corrosion is a concern you should probably looking for tinned OFC.


Here in Arkansas you almost need gills to breathe this soggy air. I used the NVX tinned ofc. Seems to be good stuff but the insulation is a little thick for my tastes. I had 4-way flat 16g trailer wire in my previous vehicle for nearly 6 years and it was still in good shape when I traded the truck in. Copper inside the insulation seemed to be like new as well. For all the abuse the thin insulation on trailer wire takes I don't think I've ever seen it compromised where it was unsafe and I've been around and pulled some pretty janky trailers in my day. I am glad both of mine have new wiring on them (one bought new and other wired by previous owner).


----------



## dsw1204

In my car, I use 12 gauge, tinned, OFC cabling. In the home, I use 12 gauge non-tinned OFC cabling. In my book, the larger diameter of the cable, the better. And, yes, OFC is much better than CCA for conductivity. For the home and for the auto, I do use the brand KnuKonceptz.


----------

